# Simatic Panel TP177 A Rücktransfer für Änderungen



## Xplosion (11 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben ein Panel TP177A von Siemens. Möchte gerne Einstellungen hinzufügen. Dazu muss ich aber erstmal das Programm in WinCC flexible laden. Nur leider schaff ich das nicht.

Folgende Software ist vorhanden:

WinccFlexible Compact 2008
Step7 V5.5

Im Simatic-Manager taucht das Panel als Profibus Adresse 5 auf. Versuche ich dort was zu öffnen (auf Bausteine klicken), erhalte ich die Meldung: Die Verbindung kann nicht bis zur Zielgruppe aufgebaut werden.

Das Panel hängt zusammen mit einer 315-CPU und mehreren Lenze-Umrichtern am Profibus.


Könnt ihr mir helfen, wie ich die Daten des Displays rausholen kann um die Visu etwas zu ändern?

Erstellt wurde das ganze scheinbar mit Wincc 2007, wenn das wichtig sein sollte.


Ich hab schon was von einen Betriebssystemupdate gelesen. Allerdings bin ich mir da noch sehr unsicher. Hab kein Ersatzpanel.

Die Daten des Display hab ich schonmal mit Prosave gesichert. Das Adapterkabel das ich verwende ist: S7 PC-Adapter USB MPI


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Juli 2013)

1. Steckt eine MMC-Karte im TP177? Wenn nicht, ist ein "Rausholen" einer editierbaren Projektdatei schon mal unmöglich. Du brauchst dann das "offline-Projekt"
2. Wie bist Du mit der Steuerung verbunden?
3. Das BS-update wird automatisch verlangt, wenn Dein flexible eine neuere Version hat. Das ist definitv so, wenn das Projekt ursprünglich mit flexible 2007 erstellt wurde.


----------



## JesperMP (11 Juli 2013)

Es gibt ein "Rücktransfer" option für die Siemens Panele, aber dies muss der Originalprogrammierer durchgeführt haben.
Und dann muss ein Flashkarte im Panel gesteckt werden, weil dort wird das Projekt gespeichert.
In meisten Fällen ist dies nicht der Fall.

Wenn Rücktransfer nicht geht, brauchst du das originale WinCC Flexible Projekt.
Nach dein Beschreibung konnte es sein das du_ vielleicht_ ein integrierte STEP7 Projekt hast. Also wo S7 Steuerung und HMI gemeinsam projektiert wurde.
Es gibt dann ein HMI Station im Projekt neben der S7 Station.
Wenn das der Fall ist, kannst du auf "WinCC Flexible RT" klicken (nicht auf das oberste Niveau, das öffnet nur den HW Konfiguration). Dann sollte das WinCC Flexible Projekt öffnen und du kannst die gewünschte Änderungen machen.


----------



## Xplosion (11 Juli 2013)

Ja, das Panel wurde zusammen mit der S7 projektiert. Hab das soeben erfahren.

Ich habe nur WINCC flexible Compact, die ist glaube ich ohne RT oder?


Das Panel hat keinen MMC-Steckplatz


----------



## volker (11 Juli 2013)

compact reicht für dieses panel


> WinCC flexible Micro
> Micro Panels: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
> 
> WinCC flexible Compact
> ...


----------



## Xplosion (11 Juli 2013)

Bin inzwischen einen Schritt weiter.

Hab zuerst WinCC flexible installiert und danach Step7.
Deshalb war schonmal WinCC nicht mit Step7 verknüpft.


Habe aber immer noch das Problem mit der Meldung: Die Verbindung kann nicht bis zur Zielbaugruppe aufgebaut werden


----------



## JesperMP (11 Juli 2013)

Der letzten Version von der PC Adapter USB (A2) bekommt Versorgung von der USB Schnittstelle.

Der Vorgänger Version von der PC Adapter USB braucht 24V aus der PG Schnittstelle.
Dies ist nicht vorhanden auf die Panele. Nur auf das PG Schnittstelle auf den S7 CPU.
Ob Spannung vorhanden ist solltest du sehen können auf die LEDs auf den Adapter.
Die Lösung konnte sein, anstatt eine direkte Verbindung, über ein Profibus Stecker mit PG Büchse zu gehen der auf den S7 CPU gesteckt ist, und über ein Profibus Kabel weiter zum Panel führt.
Wenn du dann dein PC Adapter an den PG Büchse steckst, bekommt es 24V von den S7 CPU, und hat gleichzeitig Verbindung zu den Panel.

edit: Habe gerade gesehen das du hast ein Prosave backup durchgeführt. Dann hast du es schon ins Griff.


----------



## Sinix (11 Juli 2013)

> 3.13.2 Rücktransfer von Projekten
> Einleitung
> Beim Transfer können Sie zusammen mit der kompilierten Projektdatei den komprimierten
> Quelldatenbestand auf das Bediengerät übertragen....
> ...



daraus folgt, Rücktransfer hier nicht möglich




> 3.5 Konvertieren von Projekten
> 3.5.1 Projekte verschiedener WinCC flexible Versionen
> Einleitung
> WinCC flexible konvertiert automatisch Projekte, die mit einer früheren Produktversion von
> ...



daraus folgt bei vorhandenem offline-Projekt:

1) WinCCflex-projekt mit 2008 öffnen, es dürfte automatisch nach einer Konvertierung der Vorgängerversion gefragt werden
2) Konvertierung ausführen
3) Änderungen am Projekt vornehmen
4) OS-Update des Panel durchführen
5) Projekt transferieren

möglicherweise lässt sich aber das Projekt auch als Vorgängerversion öffnen, bearbeiten und übertragen (hab ich noch nicht gemacht)


----------



## JesperMP (11 Juli 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> möglicherweise lässt sich aber das Projekt auch als Vorgängerversion öffnen, bearbeiten und übertragen (hab ich noch nicht gemacht)


Das Projekt wird automatisch auf denselben Version wie der Programmiersoftware konvertiert.
Es gibt den Möglichkeit "als Vorgängerversion" zu speichern. Es wird eine Kopie von den Projekt mit den gewählte Version erstellt. Aber dann braucht man ein Programmiersoftware mit den gewählte Versionsnummer um den Kopie zu öffnen, bearbeiten und transferieren.


----------



## Xplosion (11 Juli 2013)

Hab das gesamte Projekt vom Maschinenhersteller bekommen.

Jetzt kann ich auch das Panel bearbeiten. Allerdings muss ich jetzt ein Betriebssystemupdate vom Panel durchführen. Hoffe es geht nichts schief.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...

Noch eine Frage:

Die Änderung, die ich am Panel machen möchte, betrifft eine Abschaltung ab einen bestimmten Durchmesserwert.

Hab jetzt zwei Eingabefelder eingerichtet, die mir die Abschaltung ermöglichen. Allerdings wäre es schön, wenn man eine Auswahlliste bekommen würde, dort sind dann schon verschiedene Durchmesser hinterlegt für bestimmte Bänder (unterschiedliche Bänder haben unterschiedliche Durchmesser für die Abschaltung).

So müsste der Maschinenbediener nur noch den Namen des Bandes auswählen (Optionsliste?). Weiterhin soll aber auch ein Benutzerdefinierter Abschaltpunkt ausgewählt werden können zur Sicherheit.

Wie macht man sowas bei WinCC flexible?


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (11 Juli 2013)

Hallo Xplosion,

füge ein symbolisches E/A-Feld ein und bau dir dann eine Textliste mit den Einträgen, die du zur Auswahl haben möchtest. Klickst du dann auf das Feld erscheint deine Textliste als Dropdown-Liste. In der Textliste ist jeder Eintrag mit einem INT-Wert verknüpft. Belege das symbolische E/A-Feld jetzt mit der Textliste und einer INT-Variable in der Steuerung. Je nach angewähltem Eintrag ändert sich dann der INT-Wert in der Steuerung und du kannst darauf programmtechnisch reagieren.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Juli 2013)

Du erzeugst eine Textliste. Jeder Text "entspricht" dann z.B. einem INT-Wert. Auf der Bildschirmseite legst Du ein Symbolisches EA-Feld an und ordnest die Textliste zu. Der Bediener wählt den Text und Du erhältst über die dafür zugeordnete Variable die Information, welcher Text angewählt wurde.

Bei dem BS-update darf die Spannung nicht ausfallen, bzw die Verbindung abreißen. Sonst musst Du den Bootloader neu aufspielen...


----------



## Xplosion (11 Juli 2013)

So, mir ist natürlich das passiert, was nicht passieren soll. Beim Betriebssystemupdate und nachträglichen Neustart kommt Meldung: No File System

Dieser Fall steht hier schon im Forum. Zum Glück habe ich auch das Seriell-USB-Adapter-Kabel und versuche jetzt das Display zurückzusetzen.

Hoffe es wird alles gut....

Siemens - Komplizierter gehts nicht


----------



## JesperMP (11 Juli 2013)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zwei Eingabefelder eingerichtet, die mir die Abschaltung ermöglichen. Allerdings wäre es schön, wenn man eine Auswahlliste bekommen würde, dort sind dann schon verschiedene Durchmesser hinterlegt für bestimmte Bänder (unterschiedliche Bänder haben unterschiedliche Durchmesser für die Abschaltung).
> 
> So müsste der Maschinenbediener nur noch den Namen des Bandes auswählen (Optionsliste?). Weiterhin soll aber auch ein Benutzerdefinierter Abschaltpunkt ausgewählt werden können zur Sicherheit.


Soetwas wird bei WinCC Flexible "Rezepte" genannt.

edit: Mit Text-Listen kann man auch spielen. Aber dann hat man nicht einfach den Verknüpfung zwischen gewählte Band und benötigte Einstellungen.
Und Text-Listen sind auch fest. Mit Rezepte kann man die Einstellungen ändern, neue Rezepte erstellen usw.


----------



## Sinix (11 Juli 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Soetwas wird bei WinCC Flexible "Rezepte" genannt.



mmh, für einen Parameter gleich ein Rezept?
Da finde ich das E/A-feld mit Textliste eleganter

MfG MK


----------



## JesperMP (11 Juli 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> mmh, für einen Parameter gleich ein Rezept?
> Da finde ich das E/A-feld mit Textliste eleganter


Ja, wenn nur 1 Parameter, und die Werte sind für immer fest.


----------

